# Can they get depressed?



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Late last week I noticed that Gracie wasn't acting like herself. She was sleeping practically all the time, and she wasn't initiating play like usual. She wasn't following me around, either. She has beds all over the house, but she was staying in her bed back in my room, all by herself.
She was eating normally (for her) and using the bathroom normally; she looked normal, and had no real symptoms.
My husband I were discussing it and we realized that we had been through an extraordinarily busy week, and that we hadn't paid her at much attention as usual. We spent the weekend spending lots of time with her, and this week we made sure we gave her plenty of attention.
By midweek she was over it, back to her old self.
I know how dependent Chi's seem to be on interaction with their people, so I wondered if she could have simply been depressed?


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

My aunt's black lab gets uber pissed off when they go out of town and don't bring him. When they come back, he just sits on his bed in their living room, and won't even look at them. My aunt told me that he will go to the bathroom about half as often as usual just so he doesn't have to bother with them as much. It's kinda funny, but even after having this dog for twelve years, he'll do this one day for every day they're gone.

So, I think dogs can definitely get depressed when they are not given as much attention. And since Chis definitely crave attention more than some other dogs, I'm sure they will be sad if they get their usual doses of affection.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i thought rocky was depressed to after wiggity died last week  hes getting a little better but he still looks for the cat and now cant leave my side for a second. i doesnt bother me that he follows me, but i just want him to be happy. :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I took a weekend trip and put Chico in boarding because I wasn't sure how he would handle the trip. I had my friend pick him up early on Sunday and keep an eye on him until I got home. When I got there I went to pet and he turned his head away from me. So I went to the other side and he turned away from me again. I talked to him and he would wag his tail at me but would not look at me for several hours. I don't know if he was depressed or mad or both. I imagine that our chis are like people and they have mood swings too. I always take Chico with me or take him to stay with my mom so he can at least play with her Chis if I have to go away for the weekend now. It makes it easier and I hate it when Chico is mad at me.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My boss has a basset hound, and when they go on vacation, they leave him at this really expensive kennel where the dog gets his own room! He has a kid-sized bed to sleep on, plus toys and his food and water dishes. It's basically his own bedroom! And they go for walks and play with other dogs, etc.
Even so, her dog is mad at her when she picks him up! He refuses to look at her; he just walks to the car. He doesn't sleep with them for a few days after, and he just sulks. :lol:


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

We've really put the effort into making sure that she's getting enough attention, and she's back to her normal self. I was thinking it over and realized that the Saturday before this started we had some errands to run, left her home alone, and it took MUCH longer than expected...we we're gone over 6 hours and she's never been alone that long. I am wondering now if that was what triggered the whole thing.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I think ... yes ... and no. They can't get depressed in the way you and I think about depression. They can however feel down, and sad. They can't be 'depressed' because there are very clear thinking patterns that are associated with depression, that they aren't capable of because they simply don't possess the cognitive abilities. But they can get very sad. Yoshi seemed sad once, but I later found out she was actually sick with a flu =/ Maybe take her to vet next time she doesn't seem herself, just to be safe


----------



## danielle&Scott (Mar 24, 2006)

Yoshi is sooo cute

Anyway - Tiny gets this way sometimes. Yesterday my wife comes out of the computer room, where Tiny's bed is and says he is just laying in his bed in his cage - He never does this. He was in there for about an hour and a half. His eyes looked really sad too.....Last night when we were watching the sopranos, he had the same sad look on his face. 

I dont know what was wrong with him. Yesterday wasnt a good day - he had a lot of accidents.....

Scott


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Maddie has been acting the same lately. I guess is because Trinity (the baby)has been getting lots of attention. Me & my bf was talking about yesterday and we decide to give her lots of loving. After she was laying with me i was giving her tons of kisses, hugging her and playing with her --she was more active. I hate seeing her like that. In the morning she was in her cage laying down looking sad! But in the afternoon she was out and about :wave:


----------

